# Guess what ?.....it's Natl. Waffle Day !



## IKE (Aug 24, 2018)

I honestly can't recall ever eating waffles and I'll bet it's been at least ten years since I've eaten pancakes.

Anyway, today is.......


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would rather have pancakes.  Have not had waffles in a long time.  Mainly made them for the kids and hated that waffle iron that was so hard to clean.  Kids are grown now and would never make waffles or pancakes at home. They would just go out for them.  But when they come home, they would like some homemade ones.  Sorry, I would rather go out also now!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2018)

Watch out for that pesky waffle whiffer!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2018)

IKE said:


> today is.......
> 
> View attachment 55585









_WOOF!!!_


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

Dang.   I had hashbrowns and sausage.   I love waffles, even the frozen ones.   I recently cleaned out kitchen cabinets and gave my son my waffle iron.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2018)

Just made one yesterday.  Had it with sausage.  Yummm!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 24, 2018)

I enjoyed waffles when I was a kid. I bought Eggos waffles about a yr ago,they were ok but I prefer pancakes or French toast Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Haven't had waffles in many years, back when I enjoyed my non-stick waffle iron. Now I wish I still had it!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I enjoyed waffles when I was a kid. I bought Eggos waffles about a yr ago,they were ok but I prefer pancakes or French toast Sue



OMG, French toast is the hands-down winner.   :drool:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2018)

I love  French  Toast,  but  I  seldom  think to make it......besides   scrambled  eggs and  hash-browned  spuds.


----------

